# Rotes Schlauchboot zum Angeln geeignet?



## Löwenbäcker (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

im nächsten Jahr plane ich die Anschaffung eines Schlauchbootes mit Außenborder in der Größe zwischen 3,60 m bis 4,20 m. Habe dabei  das "Quicksilver 365 Heavy Duty XS" ins Auge gefasst. Dass Ding ist Orange und recht auffällig. Da ich damit natürlich auch angeln will stellt sich mir die Frage:

Verscheuche mit einem roten Schlauchboot die Fische?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotes Schlauchboot zum Angeln geeignet?*

Mit meinen Kajak in orange (sunburst) verscheuche ich sie jedenfalls nicht !


----------



## volkerm (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotes Schlauchboot zum Angeln geeignet?*

Das ist den Fischen schlicht egal.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotes Schlauchboot zum Angeln geeignet?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Das ist den Fischen schlicht egal.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Volker



So sehe ich das auch... #h


----------



## Löwenbäcker (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotes Schlauchboot zum Angeln geeignet?*

Also irgendwie hoffe ich natürlich auch, dass das den Fischen egal ist. Zumal ja nicht alle gut sehen können. Aber die bieten das gleiche Schlauchboot auch in einer Anglerversion an... die ist so in tarn grün ... Finde ich ja ok, aber man will ja auch mal an Baden fahren damit und da sieht das orange irgendwie besser aus. 

Trotzdem: Kann es nicht sein, dass die Fische einen Kurve Machen um so einen grellen Punkt an der Wasseroberfläche? Ober ist diese Anglerversion in grün eine reine Verkaufsmasche? So sieht das orange Boot aus:

http://www.schlauchboot-discount.de.../Quicksilver 2010/quicksilver-10-hd-365-2.jpg

und so die Anglerversion:

http://www.schlauchboot-discount.de...Quicksilver 2010/quicksilver-10-adv-415-1.jpg


----------



## volkerm (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotes Schlauchboot zum Angeln geeignet?*

Flecktarn u.ä. hat seine Berechtigung, wenn Du von dem Teil aus beispielsweise auch Enten oder Gänse schießen willst.
Das Wildgeflügel ist farbsensibel.
Die schuppigen Freunde sind nach meiner Erkenntnis oft sogar Objekten im Wasser zugetan.
Wie oft sah ich dicke Äschen im Stromschatten der Wathosen- Beine stehen...
Oder dicke Forellen unter Treibgut...
Nur Mut zur Farbe!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Udo561 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotes Schlauchboot zum Angeln geeignet?*

Hi,
mein Schlauchboot ist von unter weiß , ist doch viel schlimmer als rot.
Kleiner Tipp , lass dein Boot über Monate im Wasser liegen , dann passt sich die Rumpf und die Schlauchfarbe an 
Gruß Udo


----------



## NickAdams (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotes Schlauchboot zum Angeln geeignet?*

Den Fischen macht das gar nichts. Allerdings bist du im Süßwasser damit vor jedem Schilfgürtel meilenweit zu sehen. Ich weiß nicht, ob das immer ein Vorteil ist. Auf der Ost- oder Nordsee hingegen sieht das schon wieder anders aus, da sind Signalfarben besser.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotes Schlauchboot zum Angeln geeignet?*

Mal abgesehen davon das ich das Grüne bevorzugen würde glaub ich auch das es Fischen total wurscht ist was für ne farbe deine Jurle hat!
Ich hätte ehr bedenken das mich andere sehen als die Fische.


----------



## volkerm (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotes Schlauchboot zum Angeln geeignet?*

@ Udo

dann passt sich die Schwimmgeschwindigkeit auch der satter Brassen an...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Ines (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotes Schlauchboot zum Angeln geeignet?*

Man darf sich in einem knallroten Gummiboot bloß nicht küssen - hat Wencke Myrhe in den Siebzigern mal gesungen... |supergri


----------



## Eristo (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotes Schlauchboot zum Angeln geeignet?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch... #h




...bei Angeltiefen unter 40cm kann es vielleicht zu einer gewissen Scheuchwirkung kommen???:q

Aber wohl eher unabhängig von der Bootsfarbe...|kopfkrat


----------



## Udo561 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotes Schlauchboot zum Angeln geeignet?*



volkerma schrieb:


> @ Udo
> 
> dann passt sich die Schwimmgeschwindigkeit auch der satter Brassen an...
> 
> ...



Hi,
das kommt wieder auf die vorhandene Motorleistung an 
Es ist nicht immer alles das drin was draufsteht 
Gruß Udo


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotes Schlauchboot zum Angeln geeignet?*

Hi! Mein Boot ist Feuerwehr-Rot - das ist den Fischen völlig schnuppi.
Petri


----------

